# Hooverphonic :)



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone heard of or listened to Hooverphonic??

The are from Belgium/France, they are this great mix of smyponic melody, electronica, pop and alternative rock. I really love them, you guys should check them out they really are one of a kind.

Here are some links :

http://www.hooverphonic.com/news/






^The link above is a video compilation with one of Hooverphonic's songs, one that I think Classical buffs here would like, the song starts after the techno song opening, when they start to roll photos. Tell me what you think?

Enjoy 

MM


----------

